# B6 Air Lift Update 11/15/10



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

Bryan at Air Lift was nice enough to snap this pic today!
Enjoy


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

lowerrrrr


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

mattnucci said:


> Enjoy


I would if you added more pictures! C'mon!


----------



## A4-Rob (Dec 2, 2009)

"drool" i need these in my life


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

DoctorDoctor said:


> I would if you added more pictures! C'mon!


I can only put up what i get! It is 4 hours away from me. Trust me i want more too!!!


----------



## A4-Rob (Dec 2, 2009)

When will you get your car back to give a full rundown on how they perform?


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

A4-Rob said:


> When will you get your car back to give a full rundown on how they perform?


Not sure really,they didn't give me a timeline. I told them they could have it all winter since it was just going to sit in my garage anyways. We get really bad snow where i live so i won't be driving it really until spring time anyways.


----------



## BZin20AE (Mar 27, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Good stuff


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

pshhh rears are easy, i wanna see the fronts ))))


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## A4-Rob (Dec 2, 2009)

Would be nice to see a full lenght shot aired out


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

I asked one of the guys to snap some more pics, but these were just taken in stages as they do things on it.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Sweet deal, can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

DoctorDoctor said:


> Sweet deal, can't wait to see it finished.



thanks! I can't wait too!


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

Another pic of the rear.


----------



## A4-Rob (Dec 2, 2009)

mattnucci said:


> Another pic of the rear.


Lol time for a new photographer me thinks. Looking good dude, have they given any indication on prices etc


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

Haven't heard any pricing yet. When they have it nailed down they are going to let me know. It will vary too depending on which management system you go with of theirs


----------



## A4-Rob (Dec 2, 2009)

Well i have there 4 paddle managment with 5 gal tank amd 380 viair already im just waiting on struts now so hopefully not to dear


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

I'm glad to see some progress on this kit! I cant wait to get some airlifts on my passat! I hope they get the fronts a bunch lower though... I have seen guys on BOC's lower than that.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok it's just with a Camera phone, but you get the idea..... 

Look for all the Audi kits (B5-B8) around mid March!


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

Dang dude you beet me to it!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Look for all the Audi kits (B5-B8) around mid March!


looking forward to a b5 kit:thumbup:


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## A4-Rob (Dec 2, 2009)

Now thats fresh, a little lower prehaps but very nice indeed


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

what did you use for the rears?


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

NDubber said:


> what did you use for the rears?


As far as???? It is all Air Lift


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

mattnucci said:


> As far as???? It is all Air Lift


 what bags, brackets? is airlift coming out with an all in one piece or what?


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

NDubber said:


> what bags, brackets? is airlift coming out with an all in one piece or what?


Ah i see, sorry didn't understand the question. I am actually not sure. I have only seen the pictures of the front bog over strut. So unfortunately i don't know.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

Wish there was a kit around when I bagged my B6, would have made life a lot easier!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Capt. Obvious said:


> Wish there was a kit around when I bagged my B6, would have made life a lot easier!


You ran a custom BOC setup right? I haven't seen a photo of your car on here in ages..


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

I built custom front struts using Bilstein Sports. Same concept as a BOC though.

My car was parted and sold about a year ago. 
But I have a B5 S4 Avant now, so it's okay.


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

Another couple pics of the car. At full lift.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Look's like they're going to have plenty of lift. Hats off to the Air Lift crew :thumbup:


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks to Bryan at Air Lift. He is keeping me updated on my car


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

check your tires for nails!!


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

fasttt600 said:


> check your tires for nails!!


 HAHA yeah need new ones anyways!


----------

